# Asians please!



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello guys..

I'm a 23 year old Arab girl (so English is not my first language) and I live somewhere in the Arabian peninsula (so I'm not fluent in English lol) I'm learning Japanese because I'm planning to move to Japan in the future.

But that doesn't mean I only want to be friends with the Japanese members. I'm interested in East Asian cultures. I want to talk with any one from East Asia (or South East Asia). I find the Viets fun to talk with ;p

I wish I could talk to a Japanese and improve my Japanese..

And I'm a SA sufferer too haha.

Read more abou me here: 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f25/am-i-an-sa-sufferer-242834/

I posted my photo in the members photo thread.. i hope you saw it.

I'm waiting for your PM's. I prefer to talk to girls but I don't mind guys lol I also enjoy talking with older people.. so doesn't matter how old you are


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

im not japanese but i know there are/have been japanese members on this forum (not sure whether theyre active anymore). i did a semester in osaka during high school and still go back every other year, will be in tokyo early august in fact.


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

I am not an east asian but a west asian, from turkey! 
why do you want to move to Japan?
come to turkey! turkey is an islamic but a modern country, very close to europe. actually, it is an east european country.
we dont speak arabic but many of us speak english as a second language.
top universities of turkey have aducations in english.
english is a must to have a high rank job in turkey.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

@ SPC: let me guess.. are you Chinese?



cypher said:


> I'm not Japanese. Your story is fascinating to me (e.g., wanting to move to Japan from the Middle East). What do you plan on doing in Japan if you don't mind me asking?


I will try to continue my study of Japanese there. I just need to move to a developed country because it's dangerous here. So I'd do anything to move to Japan. I believe East Asia is safer than the US/Uk for me


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

yelda said:


> I am not an east asian but a west asian, from turkey!
> why do you want to move to Japan?
> come to turkey! turkey is an islamic but a modern country, very close to europe. actually, it is an east european country.
> we dont speak arabic but many of us speak english as a second language.
> ...


Yeah I thought of Turkey, beautiful and secular. But it got some Islamists there. I want to move to a world free of Muslim extremists haha :teeth


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

Choa said:


> @ SPC: let me guess.. are you Chinese?


bingo!


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

^ is that you in the avatar? lol I think I can tell apart Chinese, Japanese and Vietnamese...and maybe Koreans too ^^ 

Feel free to PM this Arab laowai haha


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

good night now


----------



## AL1988 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, im south asian pakistani from the UK, nice to meet you 

I have always wanted to go to japan, the culture and people have always fascinated me, only thing with japan im scared of is the earth quakes


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

im asian but im not arabian


----------



## AzulaZel (Mar 10, 2013)

im asian, i live at south east asian,. i also like to go to Japan or Korea one day. because I Love Anime and K-pop.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm asian but born and lived in America.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

everyone you can add me  
[email protected]


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

I went to Saudi Arabia several times when I was in Highschool.
I am not East Asian though, I am a Southeast Asian and I am not Japanese, but I also want to go to Japan soon and eat ramen.


----------



## takumiyamamoto (Jan 20, 2013)

Im Japanese. Just pm me and I can help you.


----------



## ScarletS (Jan 29, 2013)

Japan is very fascinating indeed.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

ScarletS said:


> Japan is very fascinating indeed.


Yes. 
I'm going to Japan next year


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Choa said:


> Yes.
> I'm going to Japan next year


Welcome back, I hope your Japanese has improved over the last few months.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

AxeDroid said:


> Welcome back, I hope your Japanese has improved over the last few months.


Just a little bit, but I know more words now. I know around 500 kanji (I can't write them all though) I'm planning to study the 2000 basic kanji before going to Japan. I need to get prepared

Thank you


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Choa said:


> Just a little bit, but I know more words now. I know around 500 kanji (I can't write them all though) I'm planning to study the 2000 basic kanji before going to Japan. I need to get prepared
> 
> Thank you


Nice! I wish I had you Japanese skill level.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Reporting! What's up, peers?


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ohhhh! Im from America but my parents are Indian, plus im in India right now lol
Add me, Pm me, watever


----------



## hawker (Aug 9, 2013)

If you want to find some South East Asia friends, feel free to PM and add me. I'm half blooded Vietnamese. My father is Vietnamese and my mother is from American.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

southeast asian chiming in. would love to go to Japan someday, they got some interesting quirky stuff there.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Choa said:


> Hello guys..
> 
> I'm a 23 year old Arab girl (so English is not my first language) and I live somewhere in the Arabian peninsula (so I'm not fluent in English lol) I'm learning Japanese because I'm planning to move to Japan in the future.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to say that your English is fantastic! You're so inspiring. I wish I could learn other languages too. What else can you speak?


----------

